# pregnant fish dilemma



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got two big orange platies that are quite pregnant. One has black fins and the other doesn't. I have a pregnant swordtail and a pregnant molly. The strange thins about the molly is that its a dalmatian molly that's mostly white and I never saw a gravid spot on any white molly but now on this one I see one so clearly she's giving birth very soon. My two white/silver mickey mouse platies gave birth last month ,but they pregnant again. Yay!!! More platies!!! Now I have two female siamese fighters arriving in two days time so if the fish don't give birth by then I'll have to risk more fry getting eaten


----------



## IslandRzrbk (Aug 14, 2011)

So what is your dilemma?

Also, I have heard that bettas have a reputation for gorging themselves on baby fry so I would keep a careful eye on them if they start feasting and start showing signs of bloat...


----------

